# EARTHSTORY......Pictures....Videos....Music....Art....GIFs....Movies....Interesting Websites



## mudwhistle

This is a place for pictures or whatever you feel like posting. Even if you found a website that you think is cool...post it here so we all can share what you've discovered.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Stef Curry's quick release.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

This movie is a real hidden gem. 





This film is totally different.....but kind of reminds me a bit of "Bridget Jones Diary". Doesn't have massive stars in the cast, but hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Graham Norton Show.
Great show.....never saw it live......only on youtube.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

If Andromeda were brighter......this is how it would appear in our night sky.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Nice Swimsuit​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Titanosaur


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

A massive stack of pallets to make the world's biggest bonfire


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Malacite
Republic of Congo​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Goldie Hawn 1964


----------



## mudwhistle

Jodie Foster Filming Taxi Driver


----------



## mudwhistle

Gandhi in 1893


----------



## mudwhistle

Robin Williams 1974


----------



## mudwhistle

Mt.Pinatubo volcano in the Philippines, on June 17, 1991


----------



## mudwhistle

Arnold in 1963


----------



## mudwhistle

Cuban Missile Crisis


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Liberalism*
*



*

*Thank God I'm White*
*I must be a millionaire*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Mittens with the sleeper hold!



*


----------



## mudwhistle

Child abuse.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Man Feeding Cobras​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

This is amazing!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Baby Kangaroo thinks he's his mother


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

An image on imgfave  more at that site


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## mudwhistle

strollingbones said:


>


Great Pic Strol


----------



## mudwhistle

Cast of Parks & Recreation​


----------



## mudwhistle

strollingbones said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## mudwhistle

Custer During The Civil War


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*You Might Be A Redneck*

*300 Reasons you might be a Redneck...*
*Thank you Jeff Foxworthy!*

You think "loading the dishwasher" means getting your wife drunk.
You ever cut your grass and found a car.
You own a home that is mobile and 5 cars that aren't.
You think the stock market has a fence around it.
Your stereo speakers used to belong to the Drive-in Theater.
Your boat has not left the drive-way in 15 years.
You own a homemade fur coat.
Chiggers are included on your list of top 5 hygiene concerns.
You burn your yard rather than mow it.
Your wife has ever said, "Come move this transmission so I can take a bath."
You read the Auto Trader with a highlight pen.
The Salvation Army declines your mattress.
You've ever raked leaves in your kitchen.
Birds are attracted to your beard.
Your wife's job requires her to wear an orange vest.
You were shooting pool when any of your kids were born.
You have the local taxidermist's number on speed dial.
You've ever hit a deer with your car...deliberately.
Your school fight song was "Dueling Banjos".
You think a chain saw is a musical instrument.
You've ever given rat traps as gifts.
You clean your fingernails with a stick.
Your coffee table used to be a cable spool.
You keep a can of RAID on the kitchen table.
Your wife can climb a tree faster than your cat.
Your mother has "ammo" on her Christmas list.
Every socket in your house breaks a fire code.
You've totaled every car you've ever owned.
There are more than five McDonald's bags in your car.
The Home Shopping operator recognizes your voice.
There has ever been crime-scene tape on your bathroom door.
You've ever been kicked out of the zoo for heckling the monkeys.
The taillight covers of your car are made of red tape.
You think a subdivision is part of a math problem.
You've ever bathed with flea and tick soap.
You think "taking out the trash" means taking your in-laws to a movie.
You have every episode of Hee-Haw on tape.
You've ever been involved in a custody fight over a hunting dog.
Your considered an expert on wormbeds.
Your kids take a siphon hose to "Show and Tell."
The dog catcher calls for a backup unit when visiting your house.
You've ever bought a used cap.
Your CB antenna is a danger to low-flying planes.
You pick your teeth from a catalog.
You've ever financed a tattoo.
You've ever stolen toilet paper.
You think a hot tub is a stolen bathroom fixture.
People hear your car a long time before they see it.
The gas pedal on your car is shaped like a bare foot.
You prefer car keys to Q-tips.
You take a fishing pole into Sea World.
You think a turtleneck is key ingredient for soup.
You've ever stood in line to have your picture taken with a freak of nature.
You think the French Riviera is foreign car.
You go to a stock car race and don't need a program.
You've ever filled your deer tag on the golf course.
you have ever used lard in bed.
you own more than 3 shirts with cut off sleeves.
you have ever spray-painted your girlfriends name on an overpass.
your lifetime goal is to own a fireworks stand.
someone asks to see your ID and you show them your belt buckle.
The primary color of your car is bondo.
directions to your house include "Turn off the  paved road."
your dog and your wallet are both on a chain.
you owe the taxidermist more than your annual income.
you ever lost a tooth opening a beer bottle.
Jack Daniels makes you list of most admired people.
your wife's hairdo has ever been ruined by a ceiling fan.
you see no need to stop at a rest stop 'cause you have an empty milk jug.
you consider the fifth grade you senior year.
you have a rag for a gas cap.
the dog can't watch you eat without gagging.
you have a hefty bag where the window of your car should be.
you have ever bar-b-qued Spam on the grill.
your brother-in-law is also your uncle.
Redman Chewing Tobacco sends you a Christmas card.
you bought a VCR because wrestling comes on while  you're at work.
your dad walks you to school because you're in  the same grade.
you view the next family reunion as a chance to  meet girls.
your wife has a beer belly and you find it attractive.
your front porch collapses and kills more than five dogs.
the main course at potluck dinners is roadkill.
you mow the front yard and find a car.
your other truck is made by John Deere.
you think suspenders are a type of shirt.
going to the bathroom at night involves shoes and a  flashlight.
you keep a spit cup on the ironing board.
you ever got too drunk to fish.
More than one living relative is named after a southern  civil war general.
Your front porch collapses and more than six dogs are killed.
You've ever used lard in bed.
Your home has more miles on it than your car.
You think that potted meat on a saltine is an hors d'ouerve.
There is a stuffed posum anywhere in your house.
You consider a six-pack and a bug-zapper high-quality entertainment.
Fewer than half of your cars run.
Your mother doesn't remove the Marlboro from her lips before telling the State Trooper to kiss her ass.
The primary color of your car is "bondo".
You honestly think that women are turned on by animal noises and seductive tongue gestures.
You stand under the misteletoe at christmas and wait for Granny and  cousin Bobby-Sue Ellen to walk by.
Your family tree doesn't have any branches.
Your hairdo has ever been ruined by a ceiling fan.
Your mother has been involved in a fistfight at a high school sports event.
You've ever barbecued Spam on the grill.
The best way to keep things cold is to leave'em in the shade.
The neighbors started a petition over your Christmas lights.
Your brother-in-law is your uncle.
You have refused to watch the Academy Awards since "Smokey and the Bandit" was
snubbed for best picture.
Your only condiment on the dining room table is the economy size bottle of ketchup.
The rear tires on your car are at least twice as wide as the front ones.
You consider "Outdoor Life" deep reading.
You prominently display a gift you bought at Graceland.
You use the term `over yonder' more than once a month.
The diploma hanging in your den contains the words "Trucking Institute".
Your mother keeps a spit cup on the ironing board.
You've ever worn a tube top to a wedding.
Your favorite christmas present, was a painting on black velvet.
You think that Dom Perignon is a mafia leader.
The most commonly heard phrase at your family reunion is "What the hell are you looking at, Shithead?"
You think that beef jerky and Moon Pies are two of the major food groups.
You think that Campho-Phenique is a miracle drug.
The first words out of your mouth every time you see friends are "Howdy!" "HEY!" or "How Y'all Doin?"
You have more than two brothers named Bubba or Junior.
Your father encourages you to quit school because Larry has an opening on the lube rack.
You think a Volvo is part of a woman's anatomy.
You think that the styrofoam cooler is the greatest  invention of all time.
You've ever been too drunk to fish.
You had to remove a toothpick for wedding pictures.
You've ever used a weedeater indoors.
You have a rag for a gas cap (on a car that does run).
You consider a family reunion a good place to pick up girls.
You have to go outside to get something out of the 'fridge.
Your richest relative invites you over to his new home to help him remove the wheels and skirt.
You've ever financed a tattoo.
Your idea of a 7 course meal is a bucket of KFC and a sixpack.
You go to a tupperware party for a haircut.
You have spray painted your girlfriend's name on an overpass.
Your Junior/Senior Prom had a Daycare.
Your dog and your wallet are both on chains.
Your kids are going hungry tonight because you just had to have those Yosemite Sam mudflaps.
You owe the taxidermist more than your annual income.
You have lost at least one tooth opening a beer bottle.
Jack Daniels makes your list of "most admired people".
You won't stop at a rest area if you have an empty beer can in the car.
Your dog can't watch you eat without gagging.
You have a Hefty bag on the passenger side window of your car.
You have a very special baseball cap, just for formal occassions.
You have to scratch your sisters name out of the message: "for a good  time call . .", because you feel guilty about putting it there...
Redman sends you a Christmas card.
You are still holding on to Confederate money because you think the South will rise again.
You consider pork and beans to be a gourmet food. You have to go down to the creek to take a bath.
You participate in the "who can spit tobacco the farthest contest".
You roll you hair with soup cans and wash it once a year.
You consider a three piece suit to be: a pair of overalls, a plaid flannel shirt and thermal underwear.
There is a sheet hanging in your closet and a gun rack hanging in your truck.
You think the Mountain Men in deliverance were just "Misunderstood".
You've ever made change in the offering plate.
If the fifth grade is referred to as "your senior year,"
You consider a good tan to be the back of of your neck and the left arm below the shirt sleeve...
You own at least 20 baseball hats.
You know of at least six different ways to bend the bill of a baseball hat.
You can change the oil in your truck without ducking your head.
When you run out of gas, you put gin in the gas tank!
Your biggest ambition in live is to "git thet big'ole coon.  The one what hangs 'round over yonder, back'ah bubba's barn..."
Three quarters of the clothes you own have LOGOS on them.
When you leave your house, you are followed by federal agents of the Beurau of Alcohol Tobbaco and Firearms, and the only thing you worry
about is if you can loose them or not.
You bought a VCR so you could tape wrestling while you are at work.
Your dad walks you to school because you are both in the same grade.
Your wife has a beer belly and you find it attractive.
Your house doesn't have curtains, but your truck does.
You have started a petition to change the National Anthem to "Georgia on My Mind".
You call your boss "Buddy", on a regular basis.You consider your license plate personalized because your dad made it in prison.
You have been fired from a construction job because of your appearance.
You need one more hole punched in your card to get a freebie at the House of Tattoos.
You need an estimate from your barber before you get a haircut.
After making love you ask your date to roll down the window.
The biggest fashion risk you take is which plaid  you'll wear to the 4-H Fair.
You have flowers planted in a bathromm appliance in your front yard.
Someone in your family says "Cum'n heer an' lookit this afore I flush it."
Your wife weighs more then your refrigerator
If going to the bathroom in the middle of the night involves putting on shoes (if you have them) a jacket and grabbing a flashlight.
When you see a sign that says "Say No To Crack," it reminds you to pull your jeans up.
You go christmas shopping for your mom, sister, and girlfriend, and you only need to buy one gift
You are still holding on to Confederate money because you think the South will rise again.
You consider pork and beans to be a gourmet food. You have to go down to the creek to take a bath.
You participate in the "who can spit tobacco the farthest contest".
You roll you hair with soup cans and wash it once a year.
You consider a three piece suit to be: a pair of overalls, a plaid flannel shirt and thermal underwear.
There is a sheet hanging in your closet and a gun rack hanging in your truck.
You can change the oil in your truck without ducking your head.
You have 5 cars that are immobile and house that is!
You gene pool doesn't have a "deep end"
"Honey? Are the lights out? Is the door locked? Is the parking
brake set?" is what you hear right before you and your wife/girl
make love.
Your `huntin dawg' cost more than the truck you drive him around in.
You'd rather catch bass than get some (if you can't guess...)
You have a Hefty bag for a Car/Truck convertable top.
Your belt buckle weighs more than three pounds.
You think that safe sex is a padded headboard on the waterbed.
You have an Elvis Jell-o mold.
You own more cowboy boots than sneakers.
You've been to a funeral and there were more pick-ups than cars.
You have a picture of Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, or Elvis over your  fireplace.
You just bought an 8-track player to put in your car.
There are four or more cars up on blocks in the front yard.
The theme song at your high school prom was `Friends in Low Places'
It's Easier to spray weed killer on your lawn than mow it.
You think that John Deere Green, Ford Blue, and Primer Gray are the three of the primary colors.
You've ever climbed a water tower with a bucket of paint to defend your sister's honor.
You idea of talking during sex is "Ain't no cars coming, baby!"
Your vehicle has a two-tone paint job--primer red and primer gray.
The tobacco chewers in your family aren't just men.
Yer mom calls ya over t'help, cause she has a flat tire...on her house
The ASPCA raids yer kitchen
Ya have to check in the bottom yer shoe for change so ya can get  grandma a new plug of tobacco
Foreplay consists of slipping off her saddle
Ya can't get married to yer sweetheart cause there is a law against  it.
Ya celebrate groundhog day (cause ya believe in it!!)
You've been on TV more than 5 times describing the sound of a tornado.
You fish in your above-ground pool, especially if you catch something!
When a sign that says "Say No To Crack!" reminds you to pull up your  jeans.
Helping your cousin, Billy-Bob, move into his new place consists of the wheels off his doublewide
Your beer can collection is considered a tourist attraction in your  home town.
You know you're a redneck if you wake up with both a black eye and a  hickey.
Getting a package from your post office requires a full tank of gas in the truck.
"Buck Naked Line Dancing" isn't a videotape, it's "Ladies Night" at  the local bar.
Your wife wants to stop at the gas station to see if they've got the new Darrell Waltrip Budweiser wall clock.
You dated your daddy's current wife in high school.
You're moved to tears everytime you hear Dolly Parton singing  "I Will Always Love You".
You've ever parked a Camero in a tree.
Exxon and Conoco have offered you royalties for your hair.
Your dad is also your favorite uncle.
The most serious loss from the earthquake was your Conway Twitty  record collection (you insurance man is one too if he pays you for it).
You actually made a pyramid of cans in the pale moonlight with Alan Jackson.
You have spent more on your pickup truck than on your education.
You've ever hit a deer with your car..on purpose! "
You can tell your age by the number of rings in the bathtub.
Your mom gives you tips on how to sneak booze into sporting events.
The blue book value of your truck goes up and down depending on how much gas it has in it.
Your classes at school were cancelled because the path to the restroom was flooded.
On your job application under "SEX" you put "As often as possible".
During your senior year you and your mother had homeroom together.
You're a lite beer drinker, because you start drinking when it gets  light.
On your first date you had to ask your Dad to borrow the keys to the  tractor.
Your parakeet knows the phrase "Open up, Police!".
You saved lots of money on your honeymoon by going deerhunting.
In tough situations you ask yourself, "What would Curly do?".
Taking your wife on a cruise means circling the Dairy Queen.
You think the last words to the Star Spangled Banner are "Gentlemen, start your engines." or "Play Ball..."
Your child's first words are "Attention K-Mart shoppers!".
Your wife's best pair of shoes are steel-toed Red Wings.
You have a color coordinating rope that ties down your car hood.
You bring your dog to work with you.
You replace a flat tire on your truck with a tire from your house.
You've ever put a six-pack in a casket right before they closed it
Your family's No. 1 enemy is revenuers.
Your belt buckle doubles as a serving platter.
You use lava soap more than three times a day.
You wear cowboy boots with Bermuda shorts.
You have a hook in your shower to hang your hat on.
You buy your wife tube socks at the flea market.
You consider orange peels left on the coffee table as potpourri.
You grow flowers in an old commode in your front yard.
You can't take a bath because beer is iced down in your tub.
Your kitchen doubles as a bait store.
You've ever picked up a woman in a convenience store.
You throw a beer can out the truck window and your wife shoots it.
You've ever fed your date french fries in a Denny's.
Going to the laundromat means cleaning out the back of the truck.
Your family reunion features a chewing tobacco spit-off.
Your front porch collapses and more than six dogs are killed.
You think that potted meat on a saltine is an hors d'ouerve.
You stand under the mistletoe at christmas and wait for Granny and cousin Sue-Ellen to walk by.
You've ever barbecued Spam on the grill.
The best way to keep things cold is to leave'em in the shade.
The neighbors started a petition over your Christmas lights.
You prominently display a gift you bought at Graceland.
The diploma hanging in your den contains the words "Trucking Institute".
Your favorite Christmas present, was a painting on black velvet.
You had to remove a toothpick for wedding pictures.
You've ever used a weedeater indoors.
You look upon a family reunion as a chance to meet `Ms. Right'
You have to go outside to get something out of the 'fridge.
You have a very special baseball cap, just for formal occassions.
You consider pork and beans to be a gourmet food.
You have to go down to the creek to take a bath.
You participate in the "who can spit tobacco the farthest contest".
You roll you hair with soup cans and wash it once a year.
You have a picture of Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, or Elvis over your fireplace.
You just bought an 8-track player to put in your car.
The theme song at your high school prom was `Friends in Low Places'
It's Easier to spray weed killer on your lawn than mow it.
You think that John Deere Green, Ford Blue, and Primer Gray are the three of the primary colors.
You idea of talking during sex is "Ain't no cars coming, baby!"
Your vehicle has a two-tone paint job--primer red and primer gray.
Foreplay consists of slipping off her saddle
Ya can't get married to yer sweetheart cause there is a law against it.
Ya celebrate groundhog day (cause ya believe in it!!)
You fish in your above-ground pool, especially if you catch something!
You come home from the garbage dump with more than you went with.


----------



## mudwhistle

One thing is for sure..........Hillary has always been an ugly woman.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## strollingbones

and then you got all political..damn mudd...had to fuck up a nice thread....your own thread?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

they keep saying rain and thunder here....but they are just teasing us


----------



## mudwhistle

The moment he realizes it's heading straight for him......


----------



## mudwhistle

An Australian Flying-Fox being eaten by a Python


----------



## mudwhistle

Python pulling a Kangroo out of the water


----------



## mudwhistle

Coconut Crabs


----------



## mudwhistle

Australian Earthworm


----------



## mudwhistle

Australian Hailstones


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Hard to believe.....but this is David Letterman today........






Maybe this will remind you of what he looks like.....












Nope.........

This is now......






Either he's planning on becoming a beach bum or a suicide-bomber.


----------



## Gracie

Looks like he is finally having fun just being a guy that can do whatever he wants. Good for him!


----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> Looks like he is finally having fun just being a guy that can do whatever he wants. Good for him!


I hope he doesn't end up in a pool of his own vomit.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

I want this table.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Hey......I got this.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Kaley Cucco From The Big Bang Theory





The cast


----------



## mudwhistle

Surfing USA.....underwater


----------



## mudwhistle

Thunderegg From An Extinct Volcano


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Not a happy cat.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

Have fun!
*Astronomy Picture of the Day*
StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

*Seven Steps for Overcoming Ego’s Hold on You*
*StumbleUpon*


----------



## Gracie

Puppies to Seniors (Dogs) pics

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

*Step inside the Smithsonian's hidden collection rooms*
*StumbleUpon*


----------



## Gracie

ANCIENT WORLD NEWS

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

11 Mysterious Ancient Underground Worlds That Remain Unsolved To This Day

Read more: 11 Mysterious Ancient Underground Worlds That Remain Unsolved To This Day | MessageToEagle.com

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

*10 Amazing Animal Facts, Illustrated*

*StumbleUpon*


----------



## Gracie

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

StumbleUpon

Megalithic Portal


----------



## Gracie

Explosion of color from a chinese artist

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

StumbleUpon

*50 Unbelievable Facts About Earth*


----------



## Gracie

Ancient Aircraft

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

NASA's Hubble Space Telescope captured this "true color" mosaic of a small portion of the Orion Nebula, taken the Wide Field and Planetary Camera in wide field mode. The image shows a wealth of detail never seen before in the nebula. Newly discovered features include elongated objects oriented on the brightest stars in this region, rapidly expanding plumes of material around young stars and protoplanetary disks.






StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Click and drag an amazing view!

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

StumbleUpon

25 Spiritual Lessons


----------



## Gracie

Strange Dimensions


StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

98 facts you may not have known.

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Can you place the states correctly on the map?

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Lunar images.Great pics
StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Fascinating revelations

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

*15 Mesmerizing Science GIFs, Explained*

*StumbleUpon*


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Leonardo Da Vinci's original Last Supper


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Yarddog

Dunno what this was,  camera glitch?  took this picture a few years back and it came out like this





St Lukes Church one night in Louisiana ,   while walking by it


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Yes........he's real.......the oldest and largest Wombat in captivity.


----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## Anong




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

Do this....and see what has changed since your birth.

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Wanna see stuff REALLY up close?

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

These are creepy as hell!

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Some truly amazing photographs

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Two men, both seriously ill, occupied the same hospital room.

One man was allowed to sit up in his bed for an hour each afternoon to help drain the fluid from his lungs.

His bed was next to the room’s only window

The other man had to spend all his time flat on his back.

The men talked for hours on end.

They spoke of their wives and families, their homes, their jobs, their involvement in the military service, where they had been on vacation..

Every afternoon, when the man in the bed by the window could sit up, he would pass the time by describing to his roommate all the things he could see outside the window.

The man in the other bed began to live for those one hour periods where his world would be broadened and enlivened by all the activity and color of the world outside.

The window overlooked a park with a lovely lake.

Ducks and swans played on the water while children sailed their model boats.. Young lovers walked arm in arm amidst flowers of every color and a fine view of the city skyline could be seen in the distance.

As the man by the window described all this in exquisite details, the man on the other side of the room would close his eyes and imagine this picturesque scene.

One warm afternoon, the man by the window described a parade passing by.

Although the other man could not hear the band – he could see it in his mind’s eye as the gentleman by the window portrayed it with descriptive words.

Days, weeks and months passed.

One morning, the day nurse arrived to bring water for their baths only to find the lifeless body of the man by the window, who had died peacefully in his sleep.

She was saddened and called the hospital attendants to take the body away.

As soon as it seemed appropriate, the other man asked if he could be moved next to the window. The nurse was happy to make the switch, and after making sure he was comfortable, she left him alone.

Slowly, painfully, he propped himself up on one elbow to take his first look at the real world outside.
He strained to slowly turn to look out the window besides the bed.

It faced a blank wall.

The man asked the nurse what could have compelled his deceased roommate who had described such wonderful things outside this window.

The nurse responded that the man was blind and could not even see the wall.

She said, ‘Perhaps he just wanted to encourage you.’

Epilogue:

There is tremendous happiness in making others happy, despite our own situations.

Shared grief is half the sorrow, but happiness when shared, is doubled.

If you want to feel rich, just count all the things you have that money can’t buy.

‘Today is a gift, that is why it is called The Present .’

The origin of this letter is unknown.


----------



## Gracie

What you name means. The full name on your birth certificate.

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Garlic and Honey...and what it can do for you.

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

How to see auras

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Moon Conspiracy Theory.

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie

Astronomy for beginners.

StumbleUpon


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The largest insect in the world.....the New Zealand Weta


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

This is a real Mushroom




*Rubellite Tourmaline “Mushroom”*​


----------



## mudwhistle

Fire Opal that kind of looks like the ArkenStone In "The Hobbit'


----------



## mudwhistle

Cheech & Chong



*"God Damned Finklestein Shit Kid!!"*


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*This is how water flows on Mars.*


----------



## mudwhistle

*Hubble just spotted an enormous bubble in space*
A series of images taken by Hubble shows a star blowing a massive bubble in space. Nicknamed the “Bubble Nebula,” it spans about 7 light-years across. The star creating the bubble is about 45 times the mass of our sun. *Here’s why the bubble is forming.*

_Follow @the-future-now_


----------



## mudwhistle

The infamous horse head from The Godfather was completely real.  

Note: I’ve seen another fact regarding the horse head floating around that’s worth mentioning. It goes something like _“John Marley’s scream in The Godfather horse scene was authentic because he was not informed beforehand that a real horse head would be used.”_ Pretty powerful ‘fact.’ Too bad there’s no proof of this.

In case you’ve seen it too, I wanted you to know that I’ve found zero sources that can provide any evidence of this being true. It’s bouncing around all over reddit and fact websites, but I’ve not found a single valid source of the actor or a crew member recounting this as a fact. If you find one, send it my way.

Source Source 2


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

A bridge right out of Indiana Jones......


----------



## mudwhistle

*Mercado do Bolhão, Porto | Potugal *(by Nacho Coca)​


----------



## mudwhistle

Tenting it...........


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Paseo del Espolón, Burgos | Spain* (by Nacho Coca)​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Dolphin Brainfart


----------



## mudwhistle

If you want to know how much celebrities are worth, check out this site.........






Simon Pegg, an actor/writer/comedian from the UK, has a net worth of $10 million. But his net worth is far from the most interesting thing about him. That would be his work, which combines witty humor with cool pop culture references. Beginning his entertainment career as a stand-up comedian, his first major work is the BBC sitcom Spaced, which also involved his frequent collaborators Nick Frost and Edgar Wright. From there, he's gone on to write and star in two other movies costarring with Nick Frost and directed by Edgar Wright - Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. Pegg also has a healthy resume as an actor, appearing in the HBO miniseries Band of Brothers, the movie about the days of famous record label Factory Records 24 Hour Party People, cult hit science-fiction series Dr. Who, the recent extraterrestrial comedy Paul, and appearing as Scotty in the 2009 Star Trek reboot. In addition to these, Pegg made a cameo along with friend and Shaun of the Dead director Wright in George Romero's Land of the Dead. Pegg doesn't have a free schedule in the future either, set to appear in the upcoming Mission Impossible sequel, Ghost Protocols.

Simon Pegg Net Worth - Get Simon Pegg Net Worth


----------



## mudwhistle

Massive crowds gather for Woodstock, 1969​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Hard to believe, but this figurine costs as much as $2700 on eBay.
It's Darth Talon, a female Sith Lord 

Darth Talon Premium Format™ Figure
Pop Culture Collectible Figures | Sideshow Collectibles


----------



## Gracie

Photos of the past:

Images of the past


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

If you've ever imagined yourself driving a monster truck over rush hour traffic, there might be a real job for you some day as a straddle bus driver.

Population-burdened transit systems in China may have a new and cheap solution in the form of a bus that glides two meters above the street up to 37 miles per hour (60 kilometers), on a set of rails. Think of a trolley car shaped like an arch. A prototype of this so-called straddle bus or "land-air bus" is being built by the company Transit Explore Bus, and is set to begin testing in Chengzhou at the end of July or August, according to New China TV.

China Will Test A 'Straddle Bus' That Drives Over Cars


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The HP Stars
Hamming it up 
During filming of 
Harry Potter And The Half-blood Prince


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

Lots of interesting art in here:

ArtStation


----------



## mudwhistle

For those afraid of heights, the advice is always, “Don’t look down.” That could be pretty hard to avoid at a newly opened plexiglass bridge in China’s Hunan Province.

See also: The tiny green island where penguins rule

Located in the Shiniuzhai National Geological Park in Pingjiang County, the bridge features a transparent walkway, stretching more than 900 feet across, allowing those who cross it to gaze into the canyon nearly 600 feet below. This is one of many see-through bridges and walkways that have been built in parks around China’s mountainous regions.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

This vertigo-inducing glass bridge in China just opened to the public


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


>


Must be an Egg, a Vase, and a Light-bulb from the planet Krypton.


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Must be an Egg, a Vase, and a Light-bulb from the planet Krypton.


I love the special effects! I know it doesnt exactly fit in with the thread....


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be an Egg, a Vase, and a Light-bulb from the planet Krypton.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the special effects! I know it doesnt exactly fit in with the thread....
Click to expand...

The thread is pretty non-specific. You can put just about anything here.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

​


----------



## mudwhistle

*Irony*




Saw this photo on Twitter this morning. This is the same model vehicle that crushed Anton Yelchin last Sunday ​*Star Trek reboot actor, Anton Yelchin, dies following vehicle roll-away accident*
Posted on Sunday, June 26, 2016 by Neal Todd





'Star Trek' actor Anton Yelchin killed when his car hits him


Fiat Chrysler Automobiles NV is conducting a "thorough investigation" into the death of "Star Trek" actor Anton Yelchin, spokesman Eric Mayne said in statement on Monday.

When Yelchin's body was found his vehicle was in neutral, with the engine still running. "So, at this time we're not sure what caused it, but that's something investigators are looking at".

The U.S. National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, which upgraded a probe into the rollaway injuries and complaints in February, said in April that the shifter was "clearly a safety issue" leading to hundreds of crashes and dozens of injuries.

The 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee that the _Star Trek_ actor was driving at the time of his passing had recently been recalled.

People said Fiat Chrysler Automobiles recalled Jeep Grand Cherokees made between July 16, 2012 and December 22, 2015, after the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration found a possible defect in the vehicle's gear-shift design, which made it hard to tell which gear was engaged.

It was a total freak accident, but perhaps Anton Yelchin's death is one that could have been prevented.

In April, the automaker said it would recall 811,586 vehicles in the US for the issue (more than 1.1 million in North America), and the recall included the 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee.

The electronic gear selector in Jeep vehicles would be placed the neutral position after the driver would shift it.

Following an tragic accident involving his own auto, _Star Trek_ actor *Anton Yelchin* passed away early Sunday morning.

It has not been determined whether this defect was the reason the vehicle rolled into Yelchin. It sounds a chime if the door is opened while the engine is still running - but will not automatically shut down the ignition. It offered sympathies to Yelchin's friends and family.

Director J.J. Abrams, who directed Yelchin in the rebooted "_Star Trek_" franchise, remembered the actor in a statement on *Twitter*, writing, "You were brilliant".

See *Anton Yelchin* in *Justin* Lin's _Star Trek Beyond_ when it hits theaters on July 22.

Having started acting as a child, the charming young Yelchin proved himself adept in both mainstream blockbusters such as _Star Trek_ as well as indie films such as _Only Lovers Left Alive_, _Like Crazy_ and _Charlie Bartlett_. He was discovered by friends early Sunday morning.

Star Trek reboot actor, Anton Yelchin, dies following vehicle roll-away accident


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Abishai100

*Arachnophobia: Rainbow Rationalism*

Rainbows can be standard, double-ended, or miniature, and reveal a perfect geometric dissection found in actual nature and on Earth.

A rainbow makes me think about how spiders are 'comforting creatures.'

*Miniature Rainbows (Nature.com)*


----------



## mudwhistle

​A fisherman in the Philippines is happy as a clam after discovering that a mammoth pearl he stashed away for 10 years under his bed is worth a cool $100 million.

The lucky angler, who has not been identified, discovered the 75-pound pearl — believed to be the biggest ever — in the sea off Palawan Island, the Mirror of the UK reported.

Unaware of the giant pearl’s value, he kept it as a good-luck piece under his bed until a fire in his home forced him to move. The superstitious fishermen then decided to hand it over to the tourism office in remote Puerto Princesa, city officials said.

A stunned tourism officer determined that the pearl, measuring a foot wide and 2.2 feet long, dwarfs the official current record holder — the $35 million, 14-pound Pearl of Allah, which in 1934 was also found off Palawan.

“The fisherman threw the anchor down and it got stuck on a rock during a storm,” tourism officer Aileen Cynthia Amurao explained. “He noticed that it was lodged on a shell and swam down to pull up the anchor, and also brought the shell with him.





Photo: EPA
“He didn’t know how much it was worth and kept it tucked away at home as a simple good-luck charm,” she added.

Amurao told local media she has called on experts to authenticate the fortunate find.

“We were amazed when he brought it to us,” she said. “We now need help from gemologists to fully certify it. But we believe Puerto Princesa is likely to earn another prestigious title and a record breaker for having the world’s biggest natural giant pearl from a giant clam.”

An expert at Appraisers WorldWide said pearls typically aren’t cut down into smaller pieces because they’ll lose their luster.

“I don’t know what kind of jewelry can be made out of [this pearl],” he mused. “This is probably a museum item.”

The Pearl of Allah, also known as the Pearl of Lao Tzu, has been exhibited at the Ripley’s Believe It or Not! in Times Square.

A fisherman kept this $100M pearl under his bed for 10 years


----------

